# Sexing rabbit pictures!



## Camarie

These pics are very clear and are the best ive seen so far and thought id share them with the forum. They are off flickr. All rights toMuggins' Lover.












Hope these pics help anyone trying to sex their rabbits!


----------



## wooly_queen

wow. those are good ones. lol


----------



## irishbunny

Good pictures! For me, once they hit four weeks it's simple to sex them.


----------



## Camarie

Yea i thought they were great pics since the gender fairy keeps visting the forum members rabbits this would help anyone who is questioning their rabbits gender.


----------



## ijRoberts

Yeah, now the fun part is getting them to hold still long enough to check! =)


----------



## Gezabella09

I've just had a quick check of my Chop as i've been reading about the fairies visiting.
I put Chop on his back and he just cocked his head to one side and started licking me as usual but i didn't see anything that looked like any of the above pictures. 
All i saw was 2 little sacs shaped like Spock's ears with raisins in them.
Call me odd but it properly freaked me out and i couldn't look at him in the eye for a couple of hours afterwards. 
Odd question but they were his privates coz like i say it was nothing like the above pictures.


----------



## aurora369

The pictures shown are of younger rabbits. I don't believe the male's testicles have descended in the picture.

What you are seeing with your rabbits is normal. The two sacs beside his genitals are his testicles. So you definitely have a boy.

In order to get a look at the genitals like the pictures shown, you need to gently pull his genitals apart. The anus will be on the bottom and the penis or vagina will be on the top. 

--Dawn


----------



## Jas

Thanks Camarie for those great pictures. My Rabbits are probably very young to differentiate. But I am sure those pics are a great help for every one.


----------



## Jas

Camarie said:


> These pics are very clear and are the best ive seen so far and thought id share them with the forum. They are off flickr. All rights toMuggins' Lover.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope these pics help anyone trying to sex their rabbits!


HI. Those pics arequite clear but when I checked mine they looked alike could be both are males. They were born around 2nd week of January 2020. But behaviour wise one (lean one) tries to ride the other from face and thump. Other is slightly wider than the other and is very gentle. Lean one is very active. I could not see any distended testicles yet.


----------



## Hermelin

Jas said:


> HI. Those pics arequite clear but when I checked mine they looked alike could be both are males. They were born around 2nd week of January 2020. But behaviour wise one (lean one) tries to ride the other from face and thump. Other is slightly wider than the other and is very gentle. Lean one is very active. I could not see any distended testicles yet.



You should be easily to see the sex now when they are 4 months old. Bucks can suck up their testicles and hide them and some get theirs later. One of my bucks only got his when he was 6 months old. 

The riding behavior can be because of hormonal behavior and dominant behavior. I would say it’s the hormones making you bunny to hump the other bunny. Because they are in age that are pumped with hormones.


----------



## Jas

Hermelin said:


> You should be easily to see the sex now when they are 4 months old. Bucks can suck up their testicles and hide them and some get theirs later. One of my bucks only got his when he was 6 months old.
> 
> The riding behavior can be because of hormonal behavior and dominant behavior. I would say it’s the hormones making you bunny to hump the other bunny. Because they are in age that are pumped with hormones.


Yeah, thats true and now from last 2 days the same lean one is always after the other trying to ride but the other one try to avoid it but rather kneels the head for him to ride from face. That looks quite funny and inappropriate. Yeah but mostly now I am sure that they are both different sexes. Sorry they were probably born end of January.


----------



## zuppa

Good photo for the babies in first post and here I just found clear photo for older rabbits, sometimes in young 4-6 months old rabbits testicles still not obvious but you can see difference between penis and vagina more clearly. Maybe moderator could add this pic to first post as well


----------



## zuppa

Here's better pic showing babies and adults so easier to compare( Photo from internet)


----------



## Happy Hollands

zuppa said:


> Here's better pic showing babies and adults so easier to compare( Photo from internet)
> 
> View attachment 49507


Great photos, thank you! I find this helpful (being a breeder), as sometimes there are babies that are quite hard to tell gender from a young age  To prevent confusion, I would like to note that the top photos are reversed!


----------

